

Hacker in AT&T iPad case breaks gagging order - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/apple/hacker-in-att-ipad-case-breaks-gagging-order-2010078/

======
olegk
As much as I like what he's doing, he's so fucked.

------
drivebyacct2
He's kind of a douche. Between this [1] and his infatuation with the God-
hates-gays Fred Phelps, his ties to antisemitism, etc, he strikes me as not a
real nice guy.

[1] "Auernheimer claimed responsibility for the disruption to Amazon's
services in April 2009 when many books on gay issues were reclassified as
pornography."

~~~
blasdel
Weev is a troll.

Phelps is one of the greatest trolls of all time -- he started as a civil
rights attorney 50 years ago, but his more recent shtick is to do provocative
shit to get his civil rights violated so that he can sue. The infatuation is
obvious.

